

The American Workplace Bully - wturner
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/man-shot-news-corp-suicide-nypd-source-article-1.2091902
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2ej4L2LIsRY&amp;feature=youtu.be
======
wturner
His final words:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVqAPtyORJk88tBMQzNwD...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVqAPtyORJk88tBMQzNwDTj00BldZx9V1&app=desktop)

